# screen issues



## plastik46 (May 10, 2012)

hi everyone, i have a quick question.

i noticed yesterday that my screen was starting to come loose on the top corner of my phone, [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)] the right corner popped out about a 16th of an inch from the back case and the other side was fine. the phone was still fine to use though.[/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)] i could push it back in and within 10 min it was back out. (this also happened on my htc inspire)[/background]

i returned the phone to at&t and my new one is more solid but i do notice that it does push in the bezel a tiny bit also on all corners and sides.

do i have another bad phone? is anyone else seeing this with there phone?
i am wondering if the tiny bit of flex around the edge is normal or if mine will eventually work loose again.

thx for the help


----------

